# Zu wenig Speicherplatz auf der SSD



## big909 (6. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich stehe grad irgendwie auf dem Schlauch, vllt könnt ihr mir weiter helfen:

Ich hab eine SSD von Corsair (Corsair Force GT ATA) mit 111 GB Kapazität.
Davon sind 85,8 GB belegt.
Markiere ich aber alle Ordner auf der Festplatte (versteckte Ordner werden bei mir angezeigt), steht bei "Size on disk: 74,1 GB".
Wie kann das sein, wie werden die restlichen 11,7 GB verbraucht?

Die 10% Speicherplatz die ich vermisse könnte ich sehr gut gebrauchen 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. März 2013)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du nichts übersehen hast? (z.B. Auslagerungsdatei, reservierter Speicherplatz für Ruhezustand, etc.) Ich nutze zum Überprüfen der Speicherbelegung TreeSize Free. Vielleicht solltest du es auch mal damit probieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Lösch doch mal die Wiederherstellungspunkte/Schattenkopien. Systemwiederherstellungspunkte und Schattenkopien löschen


----------



## big909 (7. März 2013)

@TrinityBlade: Danke, du hattest recht: 
Mit deinem Programm werden die Dateien pagefile.sys (Auslagerungsdatei des Arbeitsspeichers) und hiberfil.sys (Ruhezustand) angezeigt.
Zusammen sind sie ca. 14GB groß.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. März 2013)

big909 schrieb:


> @TrinityBlade: Danke, du hattest recht:
> Mit deinem Programm werden die Dateien pagefile.sys (Auslagerungsdatei des Arbeitsspeichers) und hiberfil.sys (Ruhezustand) angezeigt.
> Zusammen sind sie ca. 14GB groß.


 
Da hast du deine fehlenden MBs 

Wenn du den Ruhezustand nicht brauchst dann --> Ruhezustand deaktivieren unter Windows 7 | c't


----------



## AlphaSponge (17. März 2013)

Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass auf meiner SSD VIEL ZU WENIG  Speicher vorhanden ist (ist allerdings auch eine mit 60GB) also habe ich  mir einen Weg gesucht so viel wie möglich auf meine HDD auszulagern  (Programme Musik usw.) Allerdings hat mein Profil alles zugebombt, was  ich an Speicher hatte. Also habe ich einen Weg gesucht meine Profildaten  und ProgramData auf die HDD auszulagern. Ich hab mir dazu ne Anleitung  geschrieben, die ich am Anhang als .txt-Datei anfüge. Dazu musst du  allerdings deinen Rechner neu aufsetzten. Viele Programme suchen sich  bei der Installation den Ordner ProgramData raus und schreiben die Daten  dann da rein. Allerdings gibt es auch Programme die von faulen  entwicklern geschrieben wurde und die die Daten nicht dynamisch sondern  statisch speichern. D.h., dass die zu installierenden Programme  automatisch die Daten unter \\C:\ ablegen. Das kann man leider nicht  ohne weiteres verhindern.


Bei mir hat es wider erwarten beim ersten mal geklappt   Lies dir am besten vorher mal die Datei komplett durch und versuch es  einfach mal, wenn Du bock drauf hast. Du kannst mich bei Problemen auch  gerne anschreiben. Gilt auch für alle anderen 

PS: Ich habs mit Windows 7 versucht. weiß nicht,ob das bei anderen OS auch funktioniert.


----------



## IMEAN (17. März 2013)

Sehr nett dass du die Anleitung teilst, aber ich verstehe den Sinn nicht ganz. 
Kauft man sich denn nicht ne SSD damit dann die Programme schneller laufen?
Womit befüllst du deine SSD? 
Ich mein ein paar Gigabyte Programme sollten doch jetzt nicht so enorm viel ausmachen.


----------



## AlphaSponge (17. März 2013)

Also ich hab mir die SSD geholt, damit mein OS schnell läuft und nicht, damit meine Programme schnell laufen.
Ich meine ob der WindowsMediaPlayer auf ner SSD oder HDD läuft merkst du nicht. Um Musik abzuspielen brauchst du auch keine SSD. und bei Spielen merkst du das auch nicht unbedingt. Dafür würde ich den RAM aufrüsten und mir nicht ne SSD holen. Mein Rechner braucht zum hochfahren insgesammt 12sek. Dann ist das booten durch und alle Programme sind komplett geladen, die im Autostart liegen. Du kannst die Programme ja immernoch auf C installieren. Meine Datei verschieb ja nur die Systemprofile und den ProgramData-Ordner.

Und zu dem Thema, was auf meiner SSD ist. Nur das OS. und von 60GB sind nur noch 20 frei.


----------



## IMEAN (17. März 2013)

Okay so macht das schon mehr Sinn.
40 GB System, obwohl du so viel auslagerst?
Woher kommt das?


----------



## AlphaSponge (18. März 2013)

Das OS mit seinen ganzen Updates belegt auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr viel (alleine das OS ohne Sp usw. verbraucht glaube ich schon alleine 28GB), dann kommen die ganzen kleinen Programme, die in Windows eingebettet sind mit auf die Partition (viel davon kann man leider nicht deinstall. oder auslagern, weil das OS dann nicht mehr stabil läuft) und den Rest machen entweder Programme aus, die von faulen/schlechten Programmierern entwickelt wurde und die ihr Daten automatisch auf die Windowspartition schreiben oder Programme die von mir schlampig installiert wurden und die dann dummerweise doch auf \\C:\ landen. Letzteres macht aber nur minimal etwas aus.


----------



## IMEAN (18. März 2013)

Bei mir hat WIn7 neu 15GB belegt...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. März 2013)

IMEAN schrieb:


> Bei mir hat WIn7 neu 15GB belegt...



Sofern du die versteckten Dateien & Systemdateien nicht anzeigen läßt und der Ruhezustand und ggf die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert ist dann ist das möglich.
Aber eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. März 2013)

Es gibt bei Windows7 prinzipiell ein paar Mechanismen die einem den Plattenplatz wegfressen. Stichpunkt: winsxs 
BTW: Auch beim initialen Formatieren seiner Platte/SSD kann man sich schon den Spaß verderben wenn man nicht darauf achtet welche Clustergrößen man wählt. Ich komme jetzt nur drauf weil TE oben schrieb "Size on disk", was bei größeren Abweichungen zu "Size" ein typisches Indiz für zu große Clusterblöcke ist


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Windows7 prinzipiell ein paar Mechanismen die einem den Plattenplatz wegfressen. Stichpunkt: winsxs


 
Das winsxs-Vezeichnis braucht "real" nur einen Bruchteil des angezeigten Platzes.


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. März 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das winsxs-Vezeichnis braucht "real" nur einen Bruchteil des angezeigten Platzes.


 Also ich hab eben mal mittels Ubuntu Live-CD bzw. Parallelinstallation das 'winsxs'-Verzeichnis von 2 Installationen angeguckt. Auf einem quasi frisch installiertem System sind es 5GB, auf einer 2 Jahr alten Installation mit entsprechender Softwarefluktuation sind es schon 23,5GB...vielleicht erscheint das nicht viel, aber für ein Verzeichnis dass sich nicht verkleinern/optimieren lässt auf einer, in meinem Fall, 60GB großen SSD ist das schon recht erheblich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben mal mittels Ubuntu Live-CD bzw. Parallelinstallation das 'winsxs'-Verzeichnis von 2 Installationen angeguckt. Auf einem quasi frisch installiertem System sind es 5GB, auf einer 2 Jahr alten Installation mit entsprechender Softwarefluktuation sind es schon 23,5GB...vielleicht erscheint das nicht viel, aber für ein Verzeichnis dass sich nicht verkleinern/optimieren lässt auf einer, in meinem Fall, 60GB großen SSD ist das schon recht erheblich.


 
Wie gesagt: "real" belegen die Dateien nur einen Bruchteil des angezeigten Platzes.
Die meisten der dort abgelegten Dateien werden mehrfach angezeigt - sind aber nur einmal "physisch" vorhanden und werden per Hardlink mehrfach verknüpft.
Auch eine Linux-DVD - die auch nur die NTFS Struktur auswertet - wird dadurch verwirrt und zeigt viel zu viel Speicherverbrauch an.


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. März 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: "real" belegen die Dateien nur einen Bruchteil des angezeigten Platzes.
> Die meisten der dort abgelegten Dateien werden mehrfach angezeigt - sind aber nur einmal "physisch" vorhanden und werden per Hardlink mehrfach verknüpft.
> Auch eine Linux-DVD - die auch nur die NTFS Struktur auswertet - wird dadurch verwirrt und zeigt viel zu viel Speicherverbrauch an.


 Da ich es nicht besser weiß, nehme ich das mal so hin. Fakt ist dennoch, dass diese 'Hardlinks' Speicherplatz (virtuell) belegen, der dem OS oder Programmen dann fehlt. Denn auch wenn die Dateien nur gelinkt sein sollten, beschwert sich Windows früher oder später über mangelnden Speicher. Dazu kommt dass auch die Hardlinks und Dateien im Verzeichnis verbleiben, die eigentlich gar nicht mehr genutzt werden. Side-by-side assembly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDIT: Mich nervt also nicht dass der Ordner da ist, sondern schlicht dass er dem System belegten Speicher vorgaukelt


----------

